# Beads 101 - What every knitter needs to know about beads



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a nice informative site:
http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATseducedbybeads.html

Her shawl pattern is here: http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring04/PATTfrill.html


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Really beautiful, cute model, I would like to know how to knit with beads?


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

These are my best off hand to offer you:
http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATseducedbybeads.html

http://knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/020502_a.asp

This one is for torture: (But you get a good list of materials when you look at the kits)
http://www.shopatron.com/products/category/Kits/326.0.1.1.398.0.0.0.0

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43973-1.html
http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/qt/string-beads.htm


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice and such a lovely colour, i like to knit with beads sometimes it just finishes the item off.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

HennaLadyKim, thank you so much for posting the great links to knitting with beads. I bookmarked it so I can find it again. You're the best!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, saved the link.


----------



## Mary-Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for that great link! I started knitting with beads about a year ago and loved it, but found the stringing-on part at the beginning -- and the carrying-through -- a real pain. I had no idea there was a way I could hook them onto the yarn as I worked.
Once I also discovered felting several months ago, there's been no looking back -- hah! I'm drowning in felted purses of all colors, yarn types, and beads-and-buttons.
Oh, and speaking of buttons, they can be used as well as beads (the shanked kind, not with the holes). In fact, I find that buttons will remain more securely on the right side than even beads.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

HennaLadyKim, I am just finishing a project and the next one I am going to do is a beaded one. How did you know I was looking for a pattern and some advice? 

Did you sneak into my little brain while I was sleeping? :lol:


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Love the pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice resource for beading.

Thanks.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I am Pattern Ninja!!! You are all welcome. I will be waiting for pictures from you all to show us what you did with this list. I will add more to it as I can, so check back. ~Later Gater


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you, I am going to try a small project real soon. I am doing a Nativity and will do beads on the gift. Norma


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is some of my beading work:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47498-1.html


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, bookmarked for reference


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> Here is some of my beading work:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47498-1.html


Nice to look at your work again. Thanks.
Never done beading and I have so many other projects waiting I will have to wait a while again. sigh...


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

That is so pretty, I want to try my hand at knitting with beads this year. I see you live in Citrus Heights my dad bought land there in 1945, I went to San Juan high School.
Moved to Colorada near where I was born, love the seasons. Loopingrope


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> This is a nice informative site:
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATseducedbybeads.html
> 
> Her shawl pattern is here: http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring04/PATTfrill.html


THANK YOU! I play with beads, mostly big ones but seed beads too, when I'm not knitting. This is such good information. I haven't combined my addictions very much but am inspired by this.

Did you notice the interesting way she recommends for blocking that shawl? I think I'll try that next time. Looks easier than all those pins or wires.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Just returned from a bead store. Picked up 10 veils of beads, 5 green and 5 purple. As soon as I finish the project I am working on I will get started on something with beads. Wish me luck and I am open to suggestions.....


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Go for it!! Be sure to show it off when you finish!!
I have several beginner projects here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43973-1.html


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

I did a quick search on KP for beads. if you want to be impressed with an exquisitely beaded gown please check out this link. I will never be able to create something as beautiful as that gown, but in my next life...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-36481-1.html


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx for the links. I just got the book, "Knit One Bead Too" after seeing someone's scarf with beads. Another one of the many projects I'd like to get to.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

I will check out the book, do you like it?



SallyAnn said:


> Thanx for the links. I just got the book, "Knit One Bead Too" after seeing someone's scarf with beads. Another one of the many projects I'd like to get to.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so excited! Thanks to nogginpodge I found the perfect (hopefully) pattern for my first beading project. This is the link http://knitty.com/ISSUEss10/PATTinamorata.php

I am thinking of putting beads near the YO's. As soon as I finish my current project I will do some practice swatches. I am open to all suggestions.

Did I mention that I am such a happy camper?!?!?!?


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

It is beautiful, just out of my knitting skills! Here is a crochet easy one:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43973-1.html
And some good easy ones here
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-45197-1.html


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is a free crochet one!!!!
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Gift-Bags/Anns-Beaded-Crochet-Amulet-Bags

Instructions;
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-Tutorials/beyond-the-basics-knitting-with-beads/c...
Patterns:
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Scarves/twin-leaf-beaded-scarf/ct/1
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Jewelry/tornabuoni-necklace/ct/1
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-Tutorials/knitting-with-beads/ct/1


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, here is some knitting and crochet with bead links.....No more excuses now 
http://beadwork.about.com/od/knittingcrochet/Free_Patterns_Bead_Knit_Crochet_Etc.htm


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, then here you go!!

http://www.knitting-bee.com/free-knitting-patterns/bags/knitted-beaded-amulet-bag

http://beadwork.about.com/od/knittingcrochet/Free_Patterns_Bead_Knit_Crochet_Etc.htm

http://www.twebeads.com/photbkp.html


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

Sure glad you posted all tutorals on knitting with beads as I plan on starting a hat done with beads and gradually do other articles that are more complicated to make. I need to take baby steps at first, or crawl before I can walk.
Loopingrope


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

loopingrope said:


> Sure glad you posted all tutorals on knitting with beads as I plan on starting a hat done with beads and gradually do other articles that are more complicated to make. I need to take baby steps at first, or crawl before I can walk.
> Loopingrope


Keep us posted!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Have Fun!!!!
http://www.interlacementsyarns.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&product_id=40&flypage=flypage.tpl&pop=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tnt-beaded-scarf

http://www.interlacementsyarns.com/index2.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=&product_id=102&category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=8

http://www.knittingplaza.com/bead_knitting/1.htm

http://www.casttv.com/video/b1vyq51/beaded-shell-fringe-scarf-tutorial-video

http://wn.com/Beaded_Shell_Fringe_Scarf_Tutorial__Donna_Liljegren

http://crochetkits.crochetworld.org/2011/12/20/watch-beaded-shell-fringe-scarf-tutorial-donna-liljegren/

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chain-fringe-scarf


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the links, it looks like a beaded project or scarf is on the horizon.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I cant wait to see it!!


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

how does one know which size steel hook to use for a certain size bead?


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Great info, many thanks! : )


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

aliciawake said:


> how does one know which size steel hook to use for a certain size bead?


Since the beads are already on the thread the hook size is really not an issue except for what the pattern calls for. I hope this helps, if not let me know and I will try and give you some better assistance.
HennaLady :mrgreen:


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Since the beads are already on the thread the hook size is really not an issue except for what the pattern calls for. I hope this helps, if not let me know and I will try and give you some better assistance.
> HennaLady :mrgreen:


I won't be using threaded beads...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

aliciawake said:


> I won't be using threaded beads...


Can you show me a link to what you are making? I may have better answers for you that way.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Can you show me a link to what you are making? I may have better answers for you that way.


Here is a link that may assist you in your project. She has a wonderful site full of glorious projects and instructions, one of my absolute favorites really!

http://knitfreedom.com/techniques/beading-with-a-crochet-hook

You tube also has some links to adding beads with a crochet hook to a finished project etc. If you need more help than this we are here to help!
Good Luck and be sure to share when you get your lovely finished!
~HennnaLadyKim


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks very much for this link, Kim! I'm about to start my first beaded shawl and I'm sure it will be very helpful.



hennalady said:


> Here is a link that may assist you in your project. She has a wonderful site full of glorious projects and instructions, one of my absolute favorites really!
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/techniques/beading-with-a-crochet-hook
> 
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

dragondrummer said:


> Thanks very much for this link, Kim! I'm about to start my first beaded shawl and I'm sure it will be very helpful.


Awesome! I cant wait to see it!!


----------

